# Anyone know of any Cuckoo Maran POL pullets for sale ?n Surrey>



## cremedemonthe (13 April 2013)

Anyone know of any for sale in Surrey, I'm struggling to find any!
If you know anyone who is selling any pure bred and not hybrids please PM me, thanks, Oz


----------



## WelshD (15 April 2013)

Not many about 

The only good one I know is in Worcestershire but does send hatching eggs out of thats any good?

Alternatively the breed does have a club that may hold a list of breeders

http://www.themaransclub.co.uk/#


----------



## cremedemonthe (16 April 2013)

Thanks WelshD yes you are right, not many about!
I have located a couple of 4-8 week olds in Surbiton Poultry so probably go for them instead, shame that so many hybrids are being produced and not the pure breds, I like to keep the strains pure.
I'm not geared up now for hatching eggs, got rid of alot of equipment so I need birds that can live without the lamp.
I'll have a look at the link you gave me incase I miss the birds in Surbiton, Oz


----------



## jodie3 (16 April 2013)

It is the Spring Show at Ardingly over Bank Holiday weekend, probably be some for sale there?


----------



## cremedemonthe (16 April 2013)

Might try there too, thanks,
got some nice Cayugas there one year!
 Oz


----------



## The Bouncing Bog Trotter (16 April 2013)

If you get stuck and can't find any I can pop some eggs under a broody for you. You would have to source the eggs though.


----------



## cremedemonthe (16 April 2013)

The Bouncing Bog Trotter said:



			If you get stuck and can't find any I can pop some eggs under a broody for you. You would have to source the eggs though.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks, I was considering this but have got rid of my incubator.
If I get stuck I might take you up on this, like your user name, how on earth did you come by that one, or perhaps I better not ask!!
Oz


----------



## Equinus (19 April 2013)

Have you tried these?
http://www.surbitonpoultryandhenhouses.co.uk/index.php/pure-bred-large-fowl

Or you might find some on here within travelling distance.

http://www.poultry.allotment.org.uk/


----------



## Clodagh (20 April 2013)

Someone on Practical Poultry forum is advertising a quartet in Sussex, if that is any help.
I don't know if non members can read the ads, if not give me a shout and I can pm him.


----------



## cremedemonthe (21 April 2013)

Equinus said:



			Have you tried these?
http://www.surbitonpoultryandhenhouses.co.uk/index.php/pure-bred-large-fowl

Or you might find some on here within travelling distance.

http://www.poultry.allotment.org.uk/

Click to expand...

Thanks but I had already tried both of these before I posted on here.
Infact I emailed at least 12 breeders over 5 counties, half never responded and the other half didn't have any.
They do seem thin on the ground!


----------



## cremedemonthe (21 April 2013)

Clodagh said:



			Someone on Practical Poultry forum is advertising a quartet in Sussex, if that is any help.
I don't know if non members can read the ads, if not give me a shout and I can pm him.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks but we want hens only, now investigating Maran crosses as no pure breds to be had anywhere near me unfortunately, thanks for all your suggestions, Oz


----------



## WelshD (21 April 2013)

Have you tried Bonnie at Middle Farm in Sussex? She has quite a few large fowl pure breeds


----------

